# Just out of curiosity



## Mike_E (Apr 2, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know where I might find an Ansco no 10 model B folding camera focusing rail.

Or if the thing is destined to be a shelf queen something that would somewhat resemble one and serve to hold the lens in place?

edit: found a #9 manual, thanks


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 2, 2014)

For future reference if nothing else, if you already found what you needed, I've found vintage accessories and other odds & ends from Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, or you could try Columbus Camera Group, or maybe Pacific Rim.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give them a shot.


----------

